# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  2019 - НГ "НОВОГОДНИЕ ВЫТВОРЯШКИ" комплект игровых моментов   от дуэта  Д.Евочки

## Львовна

*НОВОГОДНИЕ ВЫТВОРЯШКИ** от дуэта  Д.Евочки*

_Внимание!!!! Большой НОВЫЙ сценарий в 48 листов, с мега - проекторными работами, качественной полиграфией и  привязкой к символу года. Мы писать не стали. Хрю.
Зато внутри волшебной коробочки с  нашими новогодними вытворяшками вы найдете ну очень классные моменты, которые впишутся в любую канву  ( нам нравится,  в общем)_



_Итак, подробнее. Это комплект сценарных моментов. Писали исключительно для себя, но жадность в очередной раз победила. 
Поэтому за небольшое вознаграждение в размере 6 тэ.рэ. Вы можете получить сразу и много:

Спираль времени – застольное развлечение . Участвует весь зал. Продолжительность 10- 15 минут

Свинский розыгрыш – застольное развлечение . Весело. Радостно. Народу понравится.Продолжительность 10- 15 минут

Снегурочки по вызову – игровой блок парный с массовым финалом.Продолжительность 20- 30 минут 

Второе дыхание – игровой блок большой, с лирически-ностальгическими началом и финалом, приятной застольной частью и  массовой  игровой серединой.Продолжительность 20-30 минут

Здесь и сейчас-  лирический тост 

Если вы хотите приобрести какой-то из этих моментов отдельно, то в розницу, как говорится, цена будет выше.

Спираль времени – застольное развлечение 1500

Свинский розыгрыш – застольное развлечение 1500

Снегурочки по вызову – игровой блок 2500

Второе дыхание – игровой блок 2500

Здесь и сейчас-  тост 500

 Скупщиков, складчиков и перепродажников просьба не беспокоиться. Новый год к нам мчится- скоро всё случится!

оплата на карту сбер 4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)

Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)
_

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

NATAHA135 (20.11.2018), sveta.miga (19.11.2018), дюймовка (19.11.2018), Окрыленная (19.11.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.11.2018)

----------


## дюймовка

*Львовна*, ЛЕН привет я тебе деньги переслала за сценарий

----------

Львовна (19.11.2018), Татьянка (21.11.2018)

----------


## Львовна

Ниночка, привет. Ответила в личку. :Smile3:

----------


## дюймовка

ужасно рада что приобрела перед очень важной для меня свадьбой
да да -не опечатка
потому-что материал универсальный
даже тост-вырезала две строчки про нг-и получился очень важный тост пожелание..
игрули очень весёлые незаезженные
немного конферанса-и вечер на ура!!
самое главное-простые в исполнении-не надо текст учить
спасибо за шикарный подарок!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (20.11.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.11.2018), Татьянка (20.11.2018)

----------


## Ураган

Девочки хочу сказать Вам огромное спасибо за очередной шедевр.Очень вкусный материал и уже хочется все воплотить. Тост шикарный, спираль времени респект))))зайдет непременно народ такое любит.А песни "перепевки" ремикс, очень удачное сочетание. Второе дыхание просто офигенное. Ну а снегурки по вызову отрыв по полной. Как всегда музыка подобрана суперски.Огромное,огромное вам спасибо.

----------

дюймовка (20.11.2018), Львовна (21.11.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.11.2018), Татьянка (21.11.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, 
*дюймовка*, 
Ульяночка и Ниночка! Спасибо вам большое, за то, что не побоялись купить наши новые материалы! Спасибо за быстрый отклик! Спасибо за положительные отзывы ( всегда ведь волнительно: понравится или нет) И удачи вам на корпоративах 2019!!!

----------

дюймовка (21.11.2018), Татьянка (21.11.2018), Ураган (23.11.2018)

----------


## Татьянка

> ужасно рада что приобрела перед очень важной для меня свадьбой
> да да -не опечатка
> потому-что материал универсальный
> даже тост-вырезала две строчки про нг-и получился очень важный тост пожелание..
> игрули очень весёлые незаезженные
> немного конферанса-и вечер на ура!!
> самое главное-простые в исполнении-не надо текст учить
> спасибо за шикарный подарок!!!!!!


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!! Отличных праздников и пусть в НГ все исполнится!!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

Если вы еще не знаете, чем удивлять своих заказчиков на празднике, что вы будете делать, то начинайте ВЫТВОРЯТЬ!!!!!
Лично я этим и буду заниматься!!!!
Девочки, это круть-крутецкая! Такая бомба праздничная!!!!!!!!
Ну и как всегда, все четко, вкусно и без воды! В работу беру все!!!!!!
Я вас обожаю. Вы нереально крутые авторы!
А вещи универсальные! Под любой праздник можно переделать!

СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

Львовна (04.12.2018), Татьянка (04.12.2018)

----------


## Татьянка

> Если вы еще не знаете, чем удивлять своих заказчиков на празднике, что вы будете делать, то начинайте ВЫТВОРЯТЬ!!!!!
> Лично я этим и буду заниматься!!!!
> Девочки, это круть-крутецкая! Такая бомба праздничная!!!!!!!!
> Ну и как всегда, все четко, вкусно и без воды! В работу беру все!!!!!!
> Я вас обожаю. Вы нереально крутые авторы!
> А вещи универсальные! Под любой праздник можно переделать!
> 
> СПАСИБО!!!!!


 :004:  :006:  :008:

----------

Львовна (04.12.2018)

----------


## seligeeva irina

*Львовна*, Доброго времени суток, Уважаемая Елена Львовна! Отправила Вам 6000 руб. За сценарий "Новогодние вытворяшки". Меня зовут Людмила Петровна Пышняк - последние цыфры на карте - 9880. Спасибо вам за ваше творчество. покупала у вас Музыкальный Тост-рэп, Очень понравился.

----------


## Львовна

*seligeeva irina*, Людмила Петровна, с наступающим! Забирайте "вытворяшки"! Они уже в личке! :Rulezzz 05:  :Rulezzz 05:  :Rulezzz 05:

----------

